# Leaving a crested gecko for a weekend every Fortnight



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

For 5 years I've wanted a gecko and I've done so much research and going to pick up the gecko on Monday but somehow I didn't think about me going to my dad's every weekend. I don't really want to ask my mum about it since her condition for me getting one is she didn't have to look after it at all. I can mist on Friday morning and leave repashy on Friday and hope it OK for 3 days, the only thing is keeping the humidity for sat and sun I could maybe ask my brother to mist on sat but I would be scared hed mess it up. I do have a humidifier for humans that I could maybe connect to the tank but I feel it would probably completely fog up the tank and it only lasts about 1 day. Thanks I shouldve thought about this

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I would imagine it will be fine for a couple of days every fortnight or so tbh if you do what you mentioned ... I'm sure someone will have a little advice or even a solution to the quandary though .. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I would do what you first thought and perhaps ask your brother to mist it; leave detailed instructions if you're worried, but they really shouldn't go without water. They can survive a couple of days without food but water is a must. You can try leaving them with a water bowl as well but they're not always fans of those - and again it would have to be monitored by someone to refill it if it goes dry. 
Would your mum be totally against misting it in your absence? Whenever I leave my geckos overnight I ask my dad to mist them for me - and just leave notes on their tanks for who needs what.

You could always attach the humidifier to a timer so it comes on for so long and then turns off again over the days you're away. You can get a fancy digital timer with individual day-to-day settings on it for about £6 on Amazon.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I would do what you first thought and perhaps ask your brother to mist it; leave detailed instructions if you're worried, but they really shouldn't go without water. They can survive a couple of days without food but water is a must. You can try leaving them with a water bowl as well but they're not always fans of those - and again it would have to be monitored by someone to refill it if it goes dry.
> 
> Would your mum be totally against misting it in your absence? Whenever I leave my geckos overnight I ask my dad to mist them for me - and just leave notes on their tanks for who needs what.
> 
> ...



The ' timer ' is a good idea


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

Zincubus said:


> The ' timer ' is a good idea


Yeah I've got 2 for my fish tank so I'll just use one of those, it's not that my mum 100% won't do it it's that I'm worried that if I ask her she won't let me get one and I've already agreed to the deal

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

they should be fine i dont mist mine every day in fact i mist very rarely and both of mine are fine (had them for 4 years now) just put fresh food in before you go and check on them once back and replace the food


----------



## NuttyMalik (Oct 9, 2016)

DW guys mum agreed. I just said to mist heavily once in the morning and would the food going abit dry after 3 days really be that bad?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

NuttyMalik said:


> DW guys mum agreed. I just said to mist heavily once in the morning and would the food going abit dry after 3 days really be that bad?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nahh don't worry about the food.


----------

